# Adding new ductwork.



## Bryantom (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 3yr old home that when the builder built my house they did not put registers in the walk in closets in my master bath or master bedroom.  As you can tell they are freezing in the winter and boiling in the summer.  I would like to add them myself.  I had an HVAC guy out once and he explained to me what i needed to do to fix the problem myself, but that was about a year ago and don't really remember what he told me.  thanks for the help


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know about the closet but I can't believe you don't have a supply vent in your bathroom.
I'm sure code wouldn't allow a return in your bath, odors and what not. 

How is your bathroom situated? inside or outside walls?

If I were you I would definitely check if you have a home warranty, which should cover a fault like that.

The builder should know better since pipes can freeze and burst, especially on an outside wall...
 Oops, didn't see you were down in Texas.

If your too far to pick up a run from your trunk line, you could always add an "in wall" type electric space heated with fan.
I have put quite a few of those in up here in the colder climates.

You didn't mention if your problem was upstairs or down stairs. 
Sometimes its really hard to get venting in an existing structure when your dealing with long runs like from a basement to the upstairs, especially cooling.


----------



## whyme (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry not sure, but grats on having a new home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whyme (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe call the hvac guy back out again and have him help u again for free, its ok if hes a company man but if its private buisness they will get pissed off for wasteing their time w/o getting paid


----------

